# How to reduce the stink?



## DrowLegend (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi, I need help, do you know something to buy , or make for reduce hedgehog stink ? I'm washing him regularly.Thanks...


----------



## Kiwithehedgie (Oct 1, 2014)

What kind of bedding do you use?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Does he stink or does his poop smell? 

If he stinks, he is probably getting some urine and feces on him while he runs. There isn't much you can do, but you can always wipe him down with a damp paper towel or cloth. 

If his poop smells, check the ingredients in his food. Some fish can make their poo smelly.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Provide proper and well-ventilation not just in the cage but also in the room (i do understand it is getting cold somewhere else or in your country) and placing a small dish of baking soda/powder or coal beside the cage away from hedgie's reach have helped me a lot in the past.


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

I use a box of baking soda next to my cages also. I mix it up here and there and change it out every 30days or so. It really helps.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Do you spot clean the cage and scrub the wheel daily?


----------



## DrowLegend (Oct 23, 2014)

Kiwithehedgie said:


> What kind of bedding do you use?


I'm using scobs.
Thanks


----------



## DrowLegend (Oct 23, 2014)

DesireeM81 said:


> Does he stink or does his poop smell?
> 
> If he stinks, he is probably getting some urine and feces on him while he runs. There isn't much you can do, but you can always wipe him down with a damp paper towel or cloth.
> 
> If his poop smells, check the ingredients in his food. Some fish can make their poo smelly.


His pooooooop smells.
I give him to eat food for cats.
Thanks


----------



## DrowLegend (Oct 23, 2014)

ellisrks01 said:


> I use a box of baking soda next to my cages also. I mix it up here and there and change it out every 30days or so. It really helps.


Thanks, where do you put this soda ?


----------



## DrowLegend (Oct 23, 2014)

nikki said:


> Do you spot clean the cage and scrub the wheel daily?


Every day no.
But just remains only little part of poops.
Thanks


----------



## Kiwithehedgie (Oct 1, 2014)

I think that if you use fleece liners, it helps with the smell


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Washing the wheel every morning will help a lot with the smell.


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

DrowLegend said:


> Thanks, where do you put this soda ?


You can just put it somewhere by the cage. Make sure no piggies can get to it.


----------



## knlght (Oct 12, 2014)

Me I always spot clean the cages on a daily basis.

Also my cage is located on a well ventilated room so the smells isn't a problem for me, good thing weather isn't a problem here in our country


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Is there fish in the cat food that you feed? 
If there is fish, it can make the poop smell really bad. Hedgehogs aren't supposed to have fish.
You should switch to a cat food that contains chicken or beef.

I have lots of pets in one room, so I also have open boxes of baking soda near their cages.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Something that I haven't seen covered yet - 

Has his poop always smelled bad, the whole time you have had him? Or is the smell worse now? Either way, I would take a sample of his poop to the vet and have them check it for infections. Intestinal infections can cause poop to smell awful, so it would be a good idea to check, just in case.


----------

